# Can You Show In A Hackamore Or Bosal?



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought it was to the horse's age of five but don't quote me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That will depend on the type of class and/or age of your horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am only going to tell you what is allowed in my area, and in open shows under saddle hat classes. Horses 5 & under can use a bosal, or snaffle. No mechanical hackmores allowed in any classes. Horses over 5 years must be bridled, & neck reined.


----------

